# Is there a difference in the new model zw transformers?



## 2356 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was looking on Ebay for a new Lionel ZW transformer and I noticed that there seems to be two different Model numbers available. The numbers are 6-32930 and 6-22982. Is there a difference in the two models or is the only a difference the packaging?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 6-22982 is the Post War Celebration series ZW Controller and originally came with two 135W PowerHouse bricks. the 6-32930 is a later packaging of the ZW Controller and came with two 180W PowerHouse bricks. I have the 6-22982 and it handles up to 190W per channel, the same as the 6-32930. My understanding is that the internal boards in the two controllers are identical.

I'd exercise some restraint here, as the control board of these transformers have a reputation of reliability issues. The boards are also not available, so if you lose one, you may have a doorstop instead of a ZW Controller. I'm a bit reluctant to use mine for that reason.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

John, I've heard the same thing about the new ZW's, from several different people,thats why I went with the MTH Z-4000, 400 watts,less expensive, better transformer , JMO ofcourse .............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is a new ZW-L that is reputed to be "better", but it's just hitting the stores now. However, it's VERY expensive. 

Lionel ZW-L Transformer

It also only offers a 1 year warranty, so I'll stick with the cheaper spread. Since I'm pretty exclusively command, I have a bunch of the Lionel PowerHouse supplies in 180W and 135W, much cheaper per watt than any of the universal "transformers". I have some PW transformers around for any conventional transformer needs.


----------

